# Metrolink Immediately Cancelling Late-Night Train Through Chatsworth



## DET63 (Jul 17, 2011)

The 11 p.m. service on the Antelope Valley and Ventura County lines is cut due to low ridership.



> _From Metrolink:_
> *FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: JULY 15*
> 
> * *
> ...


----------



## Spokker (Jul 17, 2011)

These were the Dodger trains and they were not printed in regular schedules and it's no surprise they were canceled based on what's been happening with the team.

The SB trains continue because there is almost hourly service all day and the late night trains are actually printed in the schedule.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 17, 2011)

Spokker said:


> These were the Dodger trains and they were not printed in regular schedules and it's no surprise they were canceled based on what's been happening with the team.


Even if the team were doing well (and had a better owner), I would have thought twice about using Metrolink to get to a Dodgers game simply because those late trains weren't held if the game was running long.

On the other hand, their special Angels trains _are_ held -- and good thing, too, since the one time I used that service, the game went into extra innings. Only problem was that I was sweating making it to the Red Line before the last departure, but that's not Metrolink's fault.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting. In the Philadelphia area. The Septa trains are well traveled at that hour. I typically travel the 11:33pm train from 30th Street to Miquon on the Norristown Line and it's about half full at that hour. Which is pretty damn good! Keep in mind they have two cars open and one car is half full and the other is about half full at Miquon where I get off. There are two big stops on that line East Falls and Manayunk.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 18, 2011)

trainman74 said:


> Spokker said:
> 
> 
> > These were the Dodger trains and they were not printed in regular schedules and it's no surprise they were canceled based on what's been happening with the team.
> ...


Exactly. If it's not "held" then it's not a "Dodgers" train. It's simply a train that could have been used by people attending Dodgers games, provided the game was finished before the train was scheduled to depart (or if the person was willing to leave the game early to catch the train).

And clearly not enough people were willing to take that chance.


----------



## Spokker (Jul 20, 2011)

fairviewroad said:


> Exactly. If it's not "held" then it's not a "Dodgers" train. It's simply a train that could have been used by people attending Dodgers games, provided the game was finished before the train was scheduled to depart (or if the person was willing to leave the game early to catch the train).
> 
> And clearly not enough people were willing to take that chance.


Since it wasn't even printed in the schedule then the trains were doomed then.

But the Dodgers lack of attendance definitely contributed.


----------

